# Colorado Springs, CO bans RVs Parking on Streets



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Mar 27, 2019)

*Seems like a lot of cities are getting on the ban RV parking on public streets.
Colorado Springs City Council approves RV parking ban - https://www.krdo.com/news/top-stories/colorado-springs-city-council-approves-rv-parking-ban/1063280498 *


----------



## MFB (Mar 27, 2019)

This is gonna be an unpopular opinion; but Im fucking glad. Those fuckers ruin ATB park, all up and down MVP. I see way too much human feces riding downtown from the westside. Its frustrating. Cause ya wanna be nice. 

Once i was cruisin over the cimmeron overpass on my bike, on mushrooms, having the best day ever. Then i passed a hugely obese woman shitting on a plastic bag outside of her trailer. I saw everything. It was horrifying. 

All that said, it is sad how the springs is getting so fucking cool now. That whole area will be fusion street taco bars and performance spaces and krav magav classes; south of downtown use to be shitty motels for hookers and now its natural grocers and starbucks,etc.
Gentrification. Keep the springs lame!


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Mar 28, 2019)

*Yeah, know what you're talking about. I'll be stopping over there this summer for a while (I use to live in the Springs). I usually camp out in Pike National Forest or under a bridge north of town, I avoid hotels/motels due to the rift raft, drugs and bed bugs! I'll eat at the Marian House soup kitchen when I'm downtown to save some money. I avoid Dorchester Park south of downtown, too many incidents.

Another note: I observed human sh*t in pile in Acacia Park last year sickening!*


----------



## MFB (Mar 28, 2019)

Bwhahaha! So much shit. Everywhere!

'Colorado Springs--Olympic Shitty'


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 28, 2019)

Haha, fine homeless people. Because that has worked so well in the past....

Colorado is going to be completely unwelcoming soon. I've seen it more and more. Thank the assholes from California and Texas.


----------



## MFB (Mar 28, 2019)

Right. 'you have no money, we're gonna charge ya for it'. 
The city knows its gonna lose moneys with this, but I reckon it goes it line w the growth plan. A lot of money being pumped into that area. Condos, a new stadium, etc. They want it to be a hip area. Gotta keeps it clean. 

The influx is crazy here. The latest migration here as been from IL and MO. Ive been in the Springs for 8 yrs. When I first got here it had a big town vibe. Chill, but not a lot of culture. It ten years the springs will be bigger than denver. Or they'll merge into one another, swallow castle rock, and be a super city. 

I love Colorado. Its the first place that has ever felt like home. But this is my last summer here. Times are changing.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Mar 28, 2019)

*That's why I'm looking for a new adopted home state and town maybe somewhere in Idaho, New Mexico, Utah or Wyoming.*

That's why I left the Springs a long time ago (but I visit now & then) and you're right, the Springs and Denver are going to merge.

*The Springs going to sh*t! I don't know many people there, they all left when I did. Beautiful place but people are messing the Springs up.*


----------



## Skit (Mar 31, 2019)

No one heeded the Leechpit's warning when they said keep Colorado Springs lame. It's ironic complaining about homeless people on this website but it really has gotten out of control in Springs, same with the nonstop development in every. fucking. direction. I miss when Colorado was a fly-over state and not a destination. . . 

I'm a little torn about the RV ban but it's probably for the best. I'm rather sick of people setting up their trailers or RV's in the alley behind my apartment and leaving the space even worse than how the last person left it, filling up our dumpster with bags of shit and breaking glass bottles (but some housie idiots do that too to be fair). We need to hold each other more accountable in this community so that people in alternative housing don't get such a bad rep.


----------

